# Factory Customs From BMW Group DesignworksUSA



## Wagons_Rock (Jul 21, 2010)

Egads ... how much does this go beyond BMW individual? Why limited to 5 and up?

For those very few of us pining for an F11, and having to step down to a 3-series wagon or GT as a substitute, this reinforces the compromise.


----------



## Capobranco (Mar 15, 2010)

I also would very much like to see this program extended to the 3 series - I have no desire to drive 5/6/7 series cars. Surely, there are others like myself who would very much like to create their own truly unique BMW expression but in a smaller more lissome driver oriented package.


----------



## mr_clueless (Nov 13, 2009)

Standard colors should be white and black on the exterior, beige and black on the interior. People should be forced to pony up Individual money for anything else.


----------

